# Rockford Fosgate DSR1 Digital Signal Processor. Opinions?



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Is anyone here using this?
What do you guys think? 


DSR1 - 8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor w/ Integrated iDatalink Maestro Module | Rockford Fosgate®

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vcva0lW_6A


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

There's a promising thread running on a Focus ST forum, and a couple of bits on here. Seems amazing value if it does what you need (it does for me) just waiting to see if RF have got this one bug-free...

RF DSR1 Released 9/19/17, Install thread reviews and instruction


----------



## Promit (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm going to be setting it up in my Focus RS, as I hate doing LOC nonsense on existing systems. Waiting for it to get back in stock at Crutchfield, missed the last batch. Last I heard they're still fighting some firmware bugs, so it's definitely early days and there's a real beta feel to things.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

Promit said:


> I'm going to be setting it up in my Focus RS, as I hate doing LOC nonsense on existing systems. Waiting for it to get back in stock at Crutchfield, missed the last batch. Last I heard they're still fighting some firmware bugs, so it's definitely early days and there's a real beta feel to things.


189 buckaronies 
Rockford Fosgate DSR1 8-Channel Signal Processor w/ iDatalink Maestro Module | eBay


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

we are about to install one in my friend's mustang with a 3 way active front stage setup. Will be done as a stand alone processor though not gonna be the maestro link.


----------



## Promit (Oct 10, 2017)

Jeffdachefz said:


> 189 buckaronies
> Rockford Fosgate DSR1 8-Channel Signal Processor w/ iDatalink Maestro Module | eBay


Appreciate it but I'm a believer in buying from authorized dealers who can honor warranties. Call me old fashioned.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeffdachefz said:


> we are about to install one in my friend's mustang with a 3 way active front stage setup. Will be done as a stand alone processor though not gonna be the maestro link.


So it can be used stand alone? I haven't looked too deep, but the Crutch website said it couldn't be used that way....But then list the high and low and digital inputs....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just installed one today in LostnEye's car. Seems like a good product. We used the t-harness for his car and it caused a small alternator whine but other than that, no complaints so far

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Did you just use it for integration our ta/eq with it?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> Did you just use it for integration our ta/eq with it?


just used it to bypass the factory amp to get a cleaner signal. lower chimes and nav prompts are also a plus


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

truckerfte said:


> So it can be used stand alone? I haven't looked too deep, but the Crutch website said it couldn't be used that way....But then list the high and low and digital inputs....


Yes it can be used standalone. There is a switch for high or low level input.



SkizeR said:


> just used it to bypass the factory amp to get a cleaner signal. lower chimes and nav prompts are also a plus


It works for chimes/prompts and the volume control is more linear now, before it ramped up very quickly. I don't think the noise floor is any lower but that may be the amp. 

Updating firmware and programming integration was easy and the app seems to work without issue even the little I've played with it.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

And I will add props to SkizeR as some more tuning left me even happier than I was before.


----------



## Promit (Oct 10, 2017)

What was the fix for the alternator whine?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Promit said:


> What was the fix for the alternator whine?


didnt get to fix it. (i guess) its so quiet that we didnt even hear it turning tuning and testing. i ran the car and put my ear to the tweeters and rev'd it a few times and didnt hear anything. he texted me after saying there was a bit of whine. my suggestion was to try to ground the dsr1 to the helix ground instead of through the cars harness. everything except for the dsr1 has the same ground point which makes me think it has something to do with that


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> didnt get to fix it. (i guess) its so quiet that we didnt even hear it turning tuning and testing. i ran the car and put my ear to the tweeters and rev'd it a few times and didnt hear anything. he texted me after saying there was a bit of whine. my suggestion was to try to ground the dsr1 to the helix ground instead of through the cars harness. everything except for the dsr1 has the same ground point which makes me think it has something to do with that


Yeah, it wasn't really there when you were tuning. Sitting in traffic for 2 and half hours going home I started to hear it.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Just installed one today in LostnEye's car. Seems like a good product. We used the t-harness for his car and it caused a small alternator whine but other than that, no complaints so far
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Thanks, seems like this might simplify things for a lot of people that want to do as you did (bypass factory amp) I'm looking forward to them coming out with more T-harnesses for other cars.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

T-harness aside - this is nearly identical to what i did with my miniDSP using a CAN bus translator... id be interested in the t harness for my new car though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

I contacted Rockford about this to see if they are working on one for the Acura MDX and of course got the answer most of us would expect:
"Right now iDatalink Maestro only offers Ford and Chrysler vehicles, when more come available they will be listed on the T-Harnesses section."

I figured that is what they would say but I made the inquiry more to keep the slightest, ever so small hope that they actually pay attention to customer requests when considering which vehicles to work next. One can dream.


----------



## mh_mini (May 4, 2016)

I find it kind of funny that there seems to be an error in the description on their own official website. Says 245 bands of eq when I think they meant 31 bands per channel which would be 248 bands of eq. Lol. Unless I'm wrong and a couple channels just don't get the full 31. Noooot that I've heard of someone using every single eq band before.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

Promit said:


> Appreciate it but I'm a believer in buying from authorized dealers who can honor warranties. Call me old fashioned.


I hear you man, peace of mind always is better compared to ebay's "oh its past 30 days, FcK you" policy along with possible manufacturer warranties not covering non authorized dealers.

However I myself have never been that unlucky, all my gambles worked pretty well so far.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

vettefiend said:


> I contacted Rockford about this to see if they are working on one for the Acura MDX and of course got the answer most of us would expect:
> "Right now iDatalink Maestro only offers Ford and Chrysler vehicles, when more come available they will be listed on the T-Harnesses section."
> 
> I figured that is what they would say but I made the inquiry more to keep the slightest, ever so small hope that they actually pay attention to customer requests when considering which vehicles to work next. One can dream.


I would contact idatalink over RF for integration, although I doubt you will get a different response.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

LostnEye said:


> I would contact idatalink over RF for integration, although I doubt you will get a different response.


I agree. And you might not get a response, but you know what they say about the squeaky wheel. More importantly, if there are a lot of wheels squeaking about the same thing.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

rton20s said:


> I agree. And you might not get a response, but you know what they say about the squeaky wheel. More importantly, if there are a lot of wheels squeaking about the same thing.


I did that too but no response yet.


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

Seems like a good option for full/partial system amplification, but those of us satisfied by the upgraded 9-speaker alpine only using an external subwoofer amplifier tapping Hi Level inputs/LOC would not benefit from this.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Installed one in my truck today and it was very simple to configure. I had been using the Network Mode features of my AVH-X4800 for full active 2-way plus sub. Doing the same thing w/DSR1, but with much improved time alignment and EQ vs the Pioneer HU.

Using the app on my iPhone is a little bit of a beating, but on the iPad it’s extremely slick.

Some nice surprises that I found in the app included the simple time alignment that allows you to input measured inches or cm, or just enter msec of delay. It also has a tape measurement tutorial that indicates how distance relates to time delay. Another plus in the app was the ability to link or unlink channels in EQ and/or crossover independently. So, you can link them so crossover changes occur to channel pair together, but still maintain independent L/R EQ.

The only real limitation I noticed is that you have to pick from one of several predetermined speaker configurations, i.e. you can assign any output channel to serve as anything you want.

For example:
Channels 1 & 2 can only be fronts (can be used in 1, 2 or 3-way + sub).
Channels 3 & 4 can be fronts in a 3-way or center channel/unused.
Channels 5 & 6 can be fronts in a 2 or 3-way+sub or 1-way rears.
Channels 7 & 8 can only be subwoofer.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

So after a day with a he DSR1 I have a couple of additional observations. The initial setup or major tuning should be done on a tablet, due to not having to scroll through multiple screens for individual channels. However, having the ability to make a couple of tweaks here and there on the go is easily accomplished on a smartphone.

Overall, I’m very pleased with the DSR1 and the interface/app. I plan to use REW next week, to start working the EQ into shape.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That’s cool. How’s it sound? Seem to be good fidelity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

So after playing around I realized while the voice activation prompts are fine the button beeps(which I had turned off with my first setup because they were too loud) and navigation voice is louder than it was before, painfully so. RF customer service said there is an adjustment in the maestro setup. Went through programming again and did not see it, have to call idatalink and see what they say. 

Also interesting I changed the voice prompt to center channel only which I am not using but figured I'd try and turn it down as a separate channel and then add it back in of even to one side without messing anything else up. It did not like that at all, I got no output at all and error messages for 911 assist not working


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Babs said:


> That’s cool. How’s it sound? Seem to be good fidelity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’m still fairly early in my experience with it, but so far it seems to sound fine, as in no loss of fidelity, no added noises or hiss. I’m still only using crossover and time alignment, no EQ yet.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I so cant wait to get rid of my Sony amp in my Focus ST. Even with the MS8 I get some odd interactions with the sony.


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

metanium said:


> The only real limitation I noticed is that you have to pick from one of several predetermined speaker configurations, i.e. you can assign any output channel to serve as anything you want.
> 
> For example:
> Channels 1 & 2 can only be fronts (can be used in 1, 2 or 3-way + sub).
> ...


I noticed this this morning after downloading the software. Wasn’t sure if it was just because I just downloaded the app without connecting to an actual unit or truly a limitation.

Anyone aware of how the derive the “center”?

Eric


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I don’t know the answer for sure, but my guess is that it’s simple a summed mono. It would certainly be better if it was something else like Dolby Pro Logic II.

I currently have mine set to 2-way front plus center and sub. However I don’t have an amp channel available to test something in the center.


----------



## Jus711 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just installed mine tonight, nice little unit, it certainly doesn?t feel premium and the connections aren?t high grade, but the ease of use and polish of the app make it all worthwhile. It sounds great, and if you have an iPad set up in the car it?s pretty much tuning and tinkering nirvana (nerdvana? Lol). The Bluetooth on it did inexplicable cut out on it and I had to unhook it and rebook it to get it back going but other than that the pairing and overall Bluetooth is very responsive. I also hooked up a Bluetooth to rca dongle (jl audio mbt-rx) to the aux inputs and it?s really nice to be able to bypass the factory amp and stream directly to it, though the aux mode seems lower volume than the main mode but maybe that?s the factory amp boosting the signal. I?m running Hertz Mille ML280.3 tweeters and ML1650.3 Mids up front and then alpine coaxials in the rear for rear full and a 12w6v3 in the trunk. Amps are two JL 300/4s and a JL 500/1 for the sub. I read that the center channel is just summed by the way.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I spoke to RF support and was told the center is summed mono.

I drove home after Nick's install and tune happy but have been having some issues since. The navigation and button beeps which I didn't really use are obnoxiously loud. idatalink did send me a firmware that helped and should be sending another to lower it some more. It developed some turn on and turn off pops that were not there after tuning and I have trouble repeating consistently enough to diagnose. I also have random volume issues where it is very loud for a fraction of a second when first turned on, almost like it is at a set level and everything has to boot up before realizing where the volume should be, and once the master volume got stuck about 15dbs down, meaning I could adjust the volume through the deck and the app but the gain was lower than it should be until I shut the car off and restarted. I've also had alternator whine that started on my way home from Nick's and now fluctuates in volume. 

I think some of my issue is with have the DSR1 and the Helix both in the chain. The Helix is grounded separately and DSR1 through the harness and I did not try missing with the grounds yet if that doesn't work I may bypass the Helix and see if that eliminates some issues but then it needs a tune again.


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

LostnEye said:


> I spoke to RF support and was told the center is summed mono.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of my issue is with have the DSR1 and the Helix both in the chain. The Helix is grounded separately and DSR1 through the harness and I did not try missing with the grounds yet if that doesn't work I may bypass the Helix and see if that eliminates some issues but then it needs a tune again.


I figured as much on the center.... I was thinking I was the only one dumb or crazy enough to use this to feed an MS-8, I see I was only half right :laugh:

This unit set up as simple 2 channel feeding the MS-8 may be my path. 


Eric


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I agree. And you might not get a response, but you know what they say about the squeaky wheel. More importantly, if there are a lot of wheels squeaking about the same thing.


Don't quote me but I believe Toyota & Lexus are next up in the food chain.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

I just tuned this on my buddy's SQ mustang as a stand alone processor. Right off the bat, it had a horrible time trying to pair with his note 8. We literally had to turn off the car, unplug the harness and restart the app on his phone for the bluetooth to connect. The bluetooth range is extremely short, even sitting in the driver's seat with the DSR1 in the bottom of the passenger seat, it would disconnect here and there if it starts acting up. However for the most part it worked well enough for me to do the tuning. I can foresee a lot of frustration with the bluetooth connection in the future though while driving.

Its a 3 way active front plus subwoofer setup, his head unit is a pioneer 2800bs which has a 4 volt pre-out signal. All adjustments on the head unit is off and flat, i've put on basic crossovers points and slopes for all the drivers and we started testing with 40/40 on the head unit volume and also max on the phone volume. Gain settings are the same as before we put the dsr-1 in. On the config wizard we chose the 4 volt pre-out signal to match the head unit.










Off the start we noticed the output was weak in comparison and had to gain up to get proper levels. So to remedy this, we actually chose 2 volts on the config wizard and that made the dsr-1 output a much stronger cleaner signal. In the end we ended up choosing 1 volt pre-out input in the config wizard and got a very powerful signal which allowed us to lower gain on the amps.

Also when we were adjusting time alignment and output levels on the software, some how the right and left side got switched mid tune.... Utterly ridiculous. You cant get it back to normal without redoing the config wizard again. So i just lived with it and flipped the time alignment numbers. Stage is pretty dead center regardless of this roadblock.

I noticed the EQ cuts and attenuations make very small minor changes unless you really stack on the DB cuts. Could be a good or bad thing depending on what you want to work with. 

All in all, its worth what it costs The achievable blend between mid, midbass, tweeter and sub with the crossover slopes and points alone already made it worth it. 

The signal is very clean with no noise and powerful as well if you choose the setting right. For dsp beginners, it'll be a steep learning slope but for experienced tuners, the tuning part will be easy, just the software BS will p*ss you off.


----------



## rthorne57 (Nov 6, 2016)

Damn, this is EXACTLY what I needed and came up at the right time since I'm reevaluating my set-up. I always hated having to keep the crappy OEM amp in my Jeep and really didn't want to spend more money on a new HU just to get a cleaner signal. This won't be AS GOOD as a new HU, but it's hard to beat for the price. Now I just have to fight the temptation to buy one right now until all bugs are worked out. Damn, I'm really excited though.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

rthorne57 said:


> Damn, this is EXACTLY what I needed and came up at the right time since I'm reevaluating my set-up. I always hated having to keep the crappy OEM amp in my Jeep and really didn't want to spend more money on a new HU just to get a cleaner signal. This won't be AS GOOD as a new HU, but it's hard to beat for the price. Now I just have to fight the temptation to buy one right now until all bugs are worked out. Damn, I'm really excited though.


if the maestro link actually has firmware and software support for your vehicle then it'll be miles better than a new head unit. If it doesn't you'll have to use it as a stand alone head unit splicing into the wire that goes into the factory amp for a hi level signal. My buddy with a 2011 F150 with a sony setup doesnt get any firmware support even though its on their list of GM vehicles that rockford says its good to go, basically rockford tech support said he's fked and has to go stand alone mode.

instructions and overall tech support for the DSR-1 and maestro is non existent so you'll have to go in blind most of the times.


----------



## rthorne57 (Nov 6, 2016)

> if the maestro link actually has firmware and software support for your vehicle then it'll be miles better than a new head unit. If it doesn't you'll have to use it as a stand alone head unit splicing into the wire that goes into the factory amp for a hi level signal. My buddy with a 2011 F150 with a sony setup doesnt get any firmware support even though its on their list of GM vehicles that rockford says its good to go, basically rockford tech support said he's fked and has to go stand alone mode.
> 
> instructions and overall tech support for the DSR-1 and maestro is non existent so you'll have to go in blind most of the times.


Ditching the old HU and OEM amp for just a better HU would provide the clearest signal to start with. Then just add a separate Maestro to keep OEM controls intact. This DSR-1 just keeps me from spending a lot more $$ than I want and the ability to keep the stock look (even though I've grown to dislike the uconnect). Sucks about your buddy, I'll have to keep an eye on the Jeep GC forums to track support. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MasterODisaster (Dec 16, 2009)

The DSR1 is great and all, but WOW the engine noise is RIDICULOUS! Just swapped it in the exact same way my Kicker was and it has created alternator whine like I've never heard EVER IN 25 years. Going to try some re-grounding, but FFS why would it have noise ON THE EXACT SAME WIRING when my Kicker was SILENT!??!?!?

Bluetooth sucks a fat one too. Re-connect much??!!!??!!??

Other than it being a POS --- it's GREAT.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I had a lot of alternator whine in my install as well. The PAC ampro isn't dead quiet but no whine and much less noise than the DSR1.

I am a glutton for punishment though and am going to try it in my girlfriend's car standalone behind a Pioneer deck


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

The DSR1 is dead quiet to me, but I set my gains right. Not saying you set them wrong, but people do make mistakes. I use an oscilloscope and 0db tones. 

I did initially get worried when I heard a lot of noise but it turns out it was because I chose .5v or 1vrms output voltage in the settings per Jeff's suggestion because it apparently puts out weak signal. When I went to check my amps outputs, they were already clipped with the gains at 0 so I had to go back and change it to 2vrms (my hu puts out ~1.5vrms if you're wondering) and then I could set the gains appropriately

There was more ground noise coming out of the ppi900.4 than the alpine 4 channel but it's obviously a higher power amplifier. 

I think your noise floor is just exaggerated


----------



## UNCLEDAN23 (Jan 8, 2018)

So are we calling this the prize Pony of the Bluetooth dsps, or does the Metra axxess ax-dsp or the Stetsom stx2436 still have a chance in the category?


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

UNCLEDAN23 said:


> So are we calling this the prize Pony of the Bluetooth dsps, or does the Metra axxess ax-dsp or the Stetsom stx2436 still have a chance in the category?


compare features yourself, on quick research the stetsom only has 4 channels out


----------



## UNCLEDAN23 (Jan 8, 2018)

mitchell0715 said:


> compare features yourself, on quick research the stetsom only has 4 channels out


I figured one would assume that the fact that they would be brought up in this conversation that due diligence has been done, however, reading features and specs sheets only goes so far. I was more seeing if someone had experience with all three and therefore can give informed opinion to help ease the decision-making process. I have a lot of faith and Trust in the people on this board so therefore opinions to carry much weight


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

UNCLEDAN23 said:


> I figured one would assume that the fact that they would be brought up in this conversation that due diligence has been done, however, reading features and specs sheets only goes so far. I was more seeing if someone had experience with all three and therefore can give informed opinion to help ease the decision-making process. I have a lot of faith and Trust in the people on this board so therefore opinions to carry much weight


based on features per dollar the dsr1 is better. id rather spend money on something that has 8 channels (7 because they sum 7/8 on the dr) than one that has 4 or 6

objectively people may say one "sounds better" but i have yet to see a standardized comparison of them so i wish you luck with that :blush:


----------



## UNCLEDAN23 (Jan 8, 2018)

mitchell0715 said:


> based on features per dollar the dsr1 is better. id rather spend money on something that has 8 channels (7 because they sum 7/8 on the dr) than one that has 4 or 6
> 
> objectively people may say one "sounds better" but i have yet to see a standardized comparison of them so i wish you luck with that :blush:



If it was easy everyone would be doing it, right?


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

UNCLEDAN23 said:


> If it was easy everyone would be doing it, right?


doing what exactly? DSP's are proliferating extremely fast. It was pretty easy for me to look up the models and compare features and prices


----------



## UNCLEDAN23 (Jan 8, 2018)

mitchell0715 said:


> doing what exactly? DSP's are proliferating extremely fast. It was pretty easy for me to look up the models and compare features and prices


Okay read what I posted like 3 posts up. And when I said if it was easy everyone would be doing it, I was referring to the comment about a standardized method of comparison. However, if one has the ability of honest self-reflection, one might even chuckle over the irony of wanting to gather as much information as I can before I make a decision to do something.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

UNCLEDAN23 said:


> Okay read what I posted like 3 posts up. And when I said if it was easy everyone would be doing it, I was referring to the comment about a standardized method of comparison. However, if one has the ability of honest self-reflection, one might even chuckle over the irony of wanting to gather as much information as I can before I make a decision to do something.


I'm not upset in the slightest that you're asking around, in fact I'm happy you are, but do your own research too. I simply wanted to make a point that when you do your own due diligence and do some research you'll see the features are vastly better on the dsr1. I have no intention of making this into an argument, nor make you butthurt. But you can interpret it however you like


----------



## UNCLEDAN23 (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh no I'm not butthurt, if that were the case I would have been mean rather than informative


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

Well having been running one for a few weeks now, can say its s huge improvement from using a LC2I and amp built in crossovers. Only tuned crossovers and time alignment, might do EQ tuning today. Did notice its output is slightly louder then the LC2I. Think the gains need to be checked on the amps again. 

Only negatives so far are a very slight ground noise. If that's what it is called. A barely audible whine that doesn't change with the engine or speed. Sounds the same as my tinnitus so maybe I'm just hearing things!?!? Other problem is it did not connect to bluetooth for me yesterday. Had this problem when first installed. Kept playing with it and it connected. Will try again today. But so far my only issues.


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

Figured out my connection problem. GPS needs to be on for the bluetooth to hook up. New I was doing something wrong


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

Cooter98 said:


> Figured out my connection problem. GPS needs to be on for the bluetooth to hook up. New I was doing something wrong


Could you clarify? The GPS on your phone (or location it's called sometimes) needs to be on for it to connect with the DSR1?

If so that's weird, maybe they only want people in the US to use it I dunno. 

I said it before but I'm going to say it again (also now with your information)

If bluetooth doesn't connect, the unit must be powered on by +12v/gnd/remin not microUSB, and now it appears you must have location/GPS also on. I wasted two days trying to figure that out lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Cooter98 said:


> Well having been running one for a few weeks now, can say its s huge improvement from using a LC2I and amp built in crossovers. Only tuned crossovers and time alignment, might do EQ tuning today. Did notice its output is slightly louder then the LC2I. Think the gains need to be checked on the amps again.
> 
> Only negatives so far are a very slight ground noise. If that's what it is called. A barely audible whine that doesn't change with the engine or speed. Sounds the same as my tinnitus so maybe I'm just hearing things!?!? Other problem is it did not connect to bluetooth for me yesterday. Had this problem when first installed. Kept playing with it and it connected. Will try again today. But so far my only issues.


Can you hear the noise coming directly from inside the unit? I've had a couple amps that the board itself made the noise you describe and induce it into the signal.


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

mitchell0715 said:


> Cooter98 said:
> 
> 
> > Figured out my connection problem. GPS needs to be on for the bluetooth to hook up. New I was doing something wrong
> ...



Unless the location/gps is turned on the perfect tune app can not discover the DSR1. Soon as I turned on the location my DSR1 unit popped up and connected.


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Can you hear the noise coming directly from inside the unit? I've had a couple amps that the board itself made the noise you describe and induce it into the signal.



Actually just really notice it from the front 3.5s. Maybe because of how high it is and the mid pass crossover is cutting it out? Didn't hear a noise before installing it. But probably something I did.


----------



## UNCLEDAN23 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah one of my amps makes noise if I'm tuning games with like a 1K signal. It almost sounds like there's like a really tiny speaker in there or something. Freaked me out the first time it happened thought I was going crazy.


----------



## CRVShield9 (Jun 10, 2018)

Good day to all. I’m looking on this option since my 1st DSP experience (AX-DSP/Metra Axxess) did not work well. Any specific issues that you guys experience when using as a stand-alone unit? Any tips too regarding the install? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

CRVShield9 said:


> Good day to all. I’m looking on this option since my 1st DSP experience (AX-DSP/Metra Axxess) did not work well. Any specific issues that you guys experience when using as a stand-alone unit? Any tips too regarding the install? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


I've been using as a stand-alone unit (i.e. RCA inputs used instead of factory integration w/Maestro harness) since last September. I've not had any issues whatsoever, not one with any of the settings or Bluetooth connection (for setup) through an Ipad Mini or iPhone 8.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I haven't used mine in months but spoke to another Taurus guy 2 weeks ago that said he loses setting all the time once the car is shut off. They did fix most of the volume issues with he factory chimes/voice prompts apparently though.

Mine is for sale if interested


----------



## studstables1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Has anyone used the DSR1 with an active setup? I have a DSR1 and T1000X5ad and am looking for suggestions about which channels to use for an active setup.


----------



## studstables1 (Sep 2, 2018)

One additional thing I forgot to add was that I am using Focal 165fx components. When I asked this same question on Crutchfield they said that Focal doesn't recommend running their speakers in an active setup. Any thoughts?


----------



## Slvrmyn (Apr 24, 2021)

Im in a '19 Ram. Im on my 3rd DSR1 to date. 2 have failed and refused firmware updates. One of my front channels persistently cuts in and out; super annoying. Every so often the entire front or back with sub will cut out after disconnect from a phone call. Im being told that it may be my amp over heating and they want to send it back to Audio Control for testing.


----------

